# Trauriger Zustand des deutsches Installations-Handbuchs

## mike155

Das deutsche Installations-Handbuch

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Full/Installation/de

ist in einem traurigen Zustand. Alles, was rot unterlegt ist, muss überarbeitet werden. Und das ist eine ganze Menge!

Ich erkläre mich bereit, einen Teil davon zu überarbeiten - und habe mich heute als Translator angemeldet. Ich würde es toll finden, wenn noch ein paar mehr Leute mitmachen! Wenn jeder ein paar Abschnitte (neu) übersetzt, sollten wir das recht schnell hinbekommen!

Wer hat Lust und macht mit?

----------

## ManfredB

Kleiner Hinweis:

In der Basis-Installation (chroot-Umgebung) kommt ein Programm vor,

das syklogd heißt. Da fehlt eine kleine Ergänzung:

mkdir /var/log/news

Wird das nicht gemacht, kommt beim Boot-Vorgang immer die Meldung, daß dieses Verzeichnis fehlt

und sysklogd deshalbt nichts speichern kann.

Wie gesagt, nur ein winziger Hinweis.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## LuxJux

Abhängig vom Installationsmedium, benötigen Sie zum Download eines Stage Tar-Archivs nur einen Web-Browser 

( Edit: Diese Zeile sollte einfach gelöscht werden. Danke. )

Welche LIVE chrootet sollte egal sein (AMD64)

Die LIVE sollte jedoch gentoo-sysrescue-calculate kompatibel sein.

SABAYON ist nicht zu empfehlen, da systemd und rc und überhaupt alles nur EierPfannenKuchen zusammenquervermischt ist

----------

## mike155

@manfredB und @LuxJux,

Danke für Eure Hinweise! Ich werde versuchen, das zu berücksichtigen. Das ist aber nicht ganz einfach, weil ich übersetze - und nicht inhaltlich arbeite. Änderungen müssen in der englischen Version eingepflegt werden - und das liegt nicht in meinem derzeitigen Fokus.Last edited by mike155 on Mon Nov 11, 2019 4:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Es ist offensichtlich, dass das deutschsprachige Handbuch seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr gepflegt wurde. Es ist also viel zu tun. Viel mehr, als ich leisten kann. 

Ich habe daher beschlossen:

Ich werde mich nur um die deutsche Übersetzung des AMD64 Handbuchs kümmern. Ich möchte, dass das richtig gut wird! Um die Übersetzung der Handbücher der anderen Architekturen werde ich mich nicht kümmern. Glücklicherweise werden diese Handbücher durch Arbeiten am AMD64 Handbuch auch besser, weil das Wiki mit einem gettext-ähnlichen System arbeitet. Nichtsdestotrotz müsste jemand die Übersetzung der Architektur-spezifischen Teile dieser Handbücher überarbeiten.

Innerhalb der deutschen Übersetzung des AMD64 Handbuchs werde ich mich nur um den ersten Teil ("Gentoo installieren") kümmern - für die anderen 3 Teile ("Arbeiten mit Gentoo", "Arbeiten mit Portage" und "Gentoo Netzwerk-Konfiguration") liegen nur wenige Übersetzungen vor und es wäre sehr viel Arbeit, das alles nach Deutsch zu übersetzen. 

Ich finde es auch nicht schlimm, wenn die anderen 3 Teile auf Englisch bleiben und wir die deutsche Übersetzung aufgeben. Eine rein englische Version ist jedenfalls besser, als Seiten, bei denen sich englischer und deutscher Text abwechseln und bei denen größere Teile mit rosa-roter Farbe unterlegt sind.

In der deutschen Übersetzung des AMD64 Handbuchs kümmere ich mich zuerst um Namen, Titel, Verlinkungen und die Darstellung der Seiten. Hier stimmt einiges nicht.  :Sad: 

Generell habe ich den Eindruck, dass wir Teile der deutschen Übersetzung aufgeben sollten. Es gibt nichts Schlimmeres als Seiten, die mal übersetzt wurden und deren Pflege dann aufgegeben wurde. Sie rotten vor sich hin, die Informationen sind veraltet und man kann nur hoffen, dass das keiner liest und sein System danach konfiguriert...

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo mike155,

dafür kann ich nur ganz herzlichen Dank sagen, denn dieses deutsche AMD64-Handbuch nutze ich seit vielen Jahren.

Inzwischen weiß ich viele der dort beschriebenen Schritte schon zu einem großen Teil auswendig.

Dennoch bleibt es - wenn ich in der chroot-Umgebung arbeite immer als Begleiter bei mir.

Klar: es gibt den einen oder anderen Punkt, der aktualisiert werden könnte/müßte.

ZB: eselect profile list ist noch nicht auf 17.1 umgestellt, obwohl das schon seit Wochen Standard ist.

Und /var/log/news - das habe ich immer im Boot-Vorgang gesehen, daß ksyslogd dieses Verzeichnis nicht findet.

Ich werde noch einmal genauer ins Handbuch schauen und mir eventuell noch auffallende Probleme melden,

wenn das recht ist.

Jedenfalls unterstützte ich das Vorhaben der Überarbeitung sehr gerne, auch wenn ich - was die Übersetzung aus dem Englischen angeht, ich nicht mehr so gut darin bin.

Liebe Grüße

Manfred

P.S. Noch etwas fällt mir gerade ein:

Mir wird, wenn ich auf Konsolen-Basis arbeite, immer wieder einmal der Hinweis gegeben,

daß /dev/xconsole nicht vorhanden ist. Und das sowohl auf meinem Notebook als auch auf meinem PC.

----------

## LuxJux

Nachdem nun wieder Boden unter den Füßen ist

---------------------

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Abhängig vom Installationsmedium, benötigen Sie zum Download eines Stage Tar-Archivs nur einen Web-Browser 
> 
> ( Edit: Diese Zeile sollte einfach gelöscht werden. Danke. )

 

Wieso wurde erwartet 

```
 wget -pvxtv --no-gnome --qt5 https://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/20191030T214502Z/stage3-amd64-*.tar.xz
```

vorzufinden ?

 Oder ähnliches. ?

---------

WIKI:

 *Quote:*   

> Now, fetch the stage3 tarball [blue]here[/blue]

 

Handbuch:

Das aktuelle stage3 Tarball-Archiv finden sie hier

----------

## LuxJux

Update:

Nein, das geht nicht. Ohne chroot geht gar nix

----------

## mike155

So, die Navigation und die ersten Kapitel sind überarbeitet:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Main_Page/de

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/de

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/About/de

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Media/de

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Networking/de

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Disks/de

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Stage/de

+ https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Chroot/de

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base/de

+ https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Localization/Guide/de

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Kernel/de

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/System/de

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Tools/de

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Bootloader/de

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Finalizing/de

Einen merkwürdigen Effekt habe ich allerdings beobachtet. Je nachdem wie ich die Seiten aufrufe, sind die Änderungen nach einigen Sekunden sichtbar - oder auch nicht. Bei der Auslieferung der Seiten sind Caches involviert. Also, es kann durchaus ein paar Stunden dauern, bis Änderungen sichtbar werden...

PS: wenn weitere Kapitel fertig werden, werde ich sie zu der Liste in diesem Post hinzufügen.Last edited by mike155 on Mon Nov 11, 2019 4:00 pm; edited 9 times in total

----------

## ManfredB

stage3 entpacken:

genau da steht nur .bz2 und nicht xz.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## mike155

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> genau da steht nur .bz2 und nicht xz. 

 

Ja, das ist so. Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen - und es gefällt mir nicht. Aber ich sehe keine Möglichkeit, das in der deutschen Übersetzung zu ändern - denn es steht genau so im englischen Original! Und bei einigen Architekturen werden die Stage3 Tar-Archive tatsächlich noch im bz2-Format ausgeliefert (ich habe extra nachgeschaut) - es ist also nicht ganz verkehrt.

Was ich mache, ist eine Übersetzung. Das Ziel der Übersetzung ist, möglichst nahe am englischen Original zu bleiben. Das gilt insbesondere für Code-Beispiele: ich habe mich entschieden, diese 1:1 zu übernehmen. Bei den Erklärungs-Texten bin ich etwas freier - hier versuche ich, bessere Formulierungen zu finden, wenn das englische Original unverständlich ist - was zwar selten ist, aber gelegentlich vorkommt.

Wenn Texte in der deutschen Übersetzung merkwürdig oder falsch sind, müssen zuerst schauen, wie es im englischen Handbuch steht:

Wenn es im englischen Handbuch auch verkehrt ist, sollten wir einen Bug bei den Handbuch-Entwicklern melden. Siehe: Wie kann ich helfen, das Handbuch zu verbessern?. Dann kann es im englischen Original verbessert werden und dann können wir es in die deutsche Übersetzung übernehmen.

Wenn das Problem eine fehlende oder fehlerhafte deutsche Übersetzung ist, sollten wir die Merkwürdigkeit oder den Fehler natürlich verbessern. Hier bin ich für Hinweise dankbar - gerne in diesem Thread.  :Smile: 

----------

## LuxJux

Download the stage3 from "wget --patse-url" , knrks

----------

## ManfredB

Einen Fehler habe ich in einem anderen Thread bereits beschrieben.

Thema: grub

Im AMD64-Handbuch (deutsch) steht nach der Installation von grub:2

emerge --ask --verbose sys-boot/grub:2

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg FEHLER

Es muss heisse:

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## mike155

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Es muss heissen:
> 
> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

 

@ManfredB: Danke für die Info. Ich werde bald auf diese Seite kommen. Bin gerade mit der Seite "Installation des Basissystems" fertiggeworden.

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Download the stage3 from "wget --patse-url" , knrks

 

@LuxJux: Bitte schreibe immer dazu, wo das steht - sonst kann ich es nicht verbessern.

----------

## LuxJux

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Kleiner Hinweis:
> 
> In der Basis-Installation (chroot-Umgebung) kommt ein Programm vor,
> 
> das syklogd heißt. Da fehlt eine kleine Ergänzung:

 

Edit: sysklogd

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Tools#System logger

rc-update syslogd runlevel default

mike155:

google-translate/deepl kann heutzutage ganz hervervorragend 1:1 uebersetzen

Wer ben;tigt noch ein deutsches Handbuch ?

Und ansonsten k;nnten die Devs das in einem Rutsch durchwaschen.

Code-Tags oder @emerge-Befehle sind davon ausgeschlossen

Beispiel:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>     <*> Sound card support  --->
> 
>         <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->
> ...

 

Edit: finished

Edit2: alsaplayer wurde gefunden. pulseplayer nicht

----------

## firefly

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Einen Fehler habe ich in einem anderen Thread bereits beschrieben.
> 
> Thema: grub
> 
> Im AMD64-Handbuch (deutsch) steht nach der Installation von grub:2
> ...

 

Aber auch nur wenn das useflag multislot nicht gesetzt ist. Bei mir beginnen die grub2 tools mit grub2.

Es ist kein default aktives flag aber man sollte darauf hinweisen

----------

## mike155

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Aber auch nur wenn das useflag multislot nicht gesetzt ist. Bei mir beginnen die grub2 tools mit grub2.
> 
> Es ist kein default aktives flag aber man sollte darauf hinweisen

 

Was es alles gibt! Das kannte ich auch noch nicht!  :Smile:  Danke für den Hinweis!

Im Bootloader-Kapitel habe ich schon mal die Code-Snippets von der englischen Master-Version übernommen. Zur Übersetzung der Erklärungs-Texte komme ich voraussichlich am Wochenende. Ich bin erst im Kapitel Konfiguration des Systems, das ich heute überarbeiten werde.

----------

## mike155

Die Übersetzung der ersten Seiten des Handbuchs lief eigentlich ganz gut. 

Ein paar kleinere Fehler im englischen Original habe ich gefunden. Ich habe die Probleme dann auf den Diskussionssseiten des Wikis berichtet - und in der Übersetzung versucht, den Fehler zu verbessern. Gelegentlich habe ich auch Boxen mit Anmerkungen zum Text hinzugefügt - wenn ich den Eindruck hatte, dass etwas fehlt.

Das Kapitel "Konfiguration des Systems" ist allerdings anstrengend und das Übersetzen dauert sehr lange! Im englischen Original ist einiges veraltet oder sogar falsch. Bei den Abschnitten über "Filesystem/Partition labels and UUIDs" bin ich am Verzweifeln. Das ist missverständlich. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Anwender mit dieser Anleitung in der Lage ist, Filesystem/Partition Labels und UUIDs in seiner fstab zu verwenden. Am liebsten würde ich die deutsche Übersetzung weglassen und gleich auf die Arch Linux Seite verlinken - die ist deutlich besser!  :Sad: 

----------

## ManfredB

Ich kann nur noch einmal ein großes Lob und herzlichen Dank aussprechen für diese wirklich umfangreiche und anstrengende Arbeit an dem AMD64-Handbuch.

Nur nebenbei:

Ich habe mich bei einer Neuinstallation von gentoo mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" anders orientiert:

Das systemd-WIKI beginnt bei der Installation mit Kernel / genkernel und grub:2.

So habe ich es heute auch im Test begonnen und muss sagen, daß das gut funktioniert.

Denn bei der normalen Installation nach AMD64-Handbuch kommt der Kernel erst nach dem

Basis-Update an die Reihe.

Bei diesem Update ist mir immer wieder aufgefallen, daß bei dem einen oder anderen Programm

ein fehlender Kernel gemeldet wurde - ohne Unterbrechung des Installations-Vorgangs (klar),

aber auf meinem eigenen eingeschlagenen Weg kommt eine solche Meldung nicht mehr.

Insofern ist dieser Weg nach meinem Eindruck gar nicht so abwegig.

Aber ich weiß natürlich, daß das englische Handbuch die Regeln vorschreibt bzw. die Ausgangsbasis

für das deutsche Handbuch ist.

In einem deutschen Forum darf so eine Alternative sicher dennoch einmal beschrieben werden,

wenn auch vielleicht nicht gerade hier, wo es im wesentlichen um Übersetzung geht.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## mike155

Hallo Manfred,

danke für den Hinweis und die vorgeschlagene Alternative! ich schaue mir das an - aber zuerst übersetze ich noch die beiden fehlenden Kapitel.  :Smile: 

Mit ist allerdings auch aufgefallen, dass das Handbuch bzgl. Systemd nicht optimal (auf gut Deutsch: grottenschlecht) ist. Das Handbuch behandelt nur OpenRC und verweist den Leser dann an einer Stelle auf die Systemd Seite: "wenn Sie Systemd verwenden wollen, machen Sie dort weiter". Das ist zu wenig! Ich glaube sofort, dass das zu Irritation führt, weil auch bei einer Systemd-Installation noch Teile des alten Handbuchs ausgeführt werden müssen.

Ich werde versuchen, an der entsprechenden Stelle eine Info-Box hinzuzufügen mit Tipps zum weiteren Vorgehen. Ich würde Dich bitten, Dir das dann anzuschauen und zu überprüfen, ob es stimmt und wie man es weiter verbessern kann. Wenn Du gerade eine Systemd Installation durchführst, kannst das wahrscheinlich besser beurteilen als ich, denn meine letzte Installation nach Handbuch liegt... 15 Jahre zurück.

Mike

----------

## ManfredB

Aber gerne schaue ich mir das an.

Übrigens: die systemd-Installation war bei mir schon:

ich bin aber nur nach dem systemd-Handbuch vorgegangen, das - wie beschrieben - mit kernel-Installation beginnt.

Würde ich erst alles vorher aus AMD durchführen, käme es zu Konflikten wegen openrc und systemd.

So habe ich wenigstens nach vielen Versuchen endlich wieder ein funktionierendes systemd-gentoo.

Gruß

Manfred

Nachtrag:

Meine Installations-Alternative ist erfolgreich zu Ende gebracht.

Ich habe bei meiner unstable-Installation immer wieder festgestellt:

sys-devel/gcc-8.3.0-r1 ist mit stage3 geliefert.

Beim Basis-Update in der chroot-Umgebung kommt gcc-9.2.0-r2 als Update.

Dabei wird immer wieder das Update unterbrochen, weil es Programme gibt,

die auf rebuild warten - allerdings noch mit gcc-8.3.0-r1

Ich gehe dann immer so vor:

gcc-config -l

zeigt mir beide Versionen an

gcc-config -f 2

env-update && source /etc/profile

emerge --unmerge "=sys-devel/gcc-8.3.0-r1"

Danach ist der Wunsch nach rebuild weg.

Genau dieser Vorgang hat mich heute dazu gebracht:

Nach eselect profile list

eselect profile set 23 (plasma-desktop) - bei mir.

Bevor ich nun das Update durchlaufen lasse,

installiere ich zuerst

emerge --ask sys-devel/gcc

9.2.0-r2 wird installiert.

Danch kernel, genkernel, genkernel --menuconfig all, grub:2, grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Den Eintrag aus grub.cfg übernehme ich in meinen ArchLinux-Bootloader (grub.cfg)

Nun folgt das Update und danach gehe ich weiter vor nach AMD-Handbuch mit den Schritten,

die nach diesem Basis-Update beschrieben sind.

Dieses Verfahren ging heute ohne irgendein Problem vonstatten.

Diesen Weg kann ich für die unstable-Installation (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" nur empfehlen.

Ich erspare mir damit einige Unterbrechungen und bin froh, diesen Weg eingeschlagen zu haben.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Sun Nov 10, 2019 5:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Die ersten Kapitel des Handbuchs waren relativ einfach. Hier ist das englische Original in einem hervorragenden Zustand. Die deutsche Übersetzung war zwar teilweise unvollständig, aber fast immer gut. Dadurch habe ich ca. einen Tag pro Kapitel gebraucht. Weiter hinten im Handbuch sind sowohl das englische Original, als auch die deutsche Übersetzung schlechter, so dass ich länger brauche. Für das Kapitel "Konfiguration des Bootloaders" werde ich morgen den dritten Tag investieren. Das liegt zum Teil aber auch daran, dass ich bisher einen großen Bogen um UEFI gemacht habe und nicht wirklich verstehe, was ich da übersetze.

Dafür wird man dann aber auch belohnt mit Sätzen wie:

 *Quote:*   

> Another way is to use the [[Sudo|sudo]] package which is, if correctly configured, very secure.

 

Ha! Ha! Ha!   :Laughing:   Hat es schon mal jemand geschafft, eine korrekte Konfiguration von sudo hinzubekommen? Die meisten Administratoren, die ich kenne, basteln und probieren so lange darum herum, bis es geht! Aber ich hatte fast nie den Eindruck, dass es dann auch korrekt ist und auch wirklich nur das macht, was der Administrator möchte  :Smile:  Also, wenn ich mich in ein System einhacken müsste: ich würde erst mal schauen, ob sudo installiert ist - und dann würde ich so lange auf sudo rumhacken, bis ich root bin.

Aber da ich ja nur der Übersetzer bin, kommt das natürlich genau so ins deutsche Handbuch:

 *Quote:*   

> Alternativ kann das [[Sudo|sudo]]-Paket verwendet werden, welches mit richtiger Konfiguration sehr sicher ist.

 

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe heute morgen einmal das AMD64-Handbuch in aller Ruhe durchgelesen.

Sehr gut gemacht, mike155 !!! Hohe Anerkennung !!!

Allerdings etwas, was du nicht zu verantworten hast:

Die Anleitung für Nutzung der mini-install-iso.

Frage: wer nutzt heute dafür überhaupt noch eine CD?

Zwar haben viele neue Computer noch CD-Laufwerke,

aber lohnt sich das wirklich, für so eine mini-iso eine CD zu brennen?

Ich nutze schon seit Jahren nur noch USB-Sticks, denn die mini-iso darauf

zu kopieren, ist der einfachste und schnellste Weg meiner Ansicht nach.

Die Nutzung des Handbuchs während der Installation.

Ich habe 3 Wege für mich, wie ich das Handbuch nutzen kann:

1. Wenn ich von einer bestehenden Gentoo-Installation aus eine neue ausführen will,

nutze ich firefox als Hintergrund von 2 konsolen, eine für die Ausführung, die andere, um den Verlauf mit top

zu verfolgen oder mit mc die eine oder andere Einstellung vorzunehmen.

2. Wenn ich per USB-Stick herangehe, habe ich mein Smartphone mit Chrome, auf dem das Handbuch wunderbar nebenher zu lesen geht.

3. Auch eine ausgedruckte Version des Handbuches habe ich, doch die nutze ich nur noch in Ausnahme-Fällen,

eher seltener.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## mike155

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Kleiner Hinweis:
> 
> In der Basis-Installation (chroot-Umgebung) kommt ein Programm vor,
> 
> das syklogd heißt. Da fehlt eine kleine Ergänzung:
> ...

 

Das ist weniger ein Fehler im Handbuch, sondern ein Fehler im sysklogd Paket. Es gibt einen Bug hierfür: https://bugs.gentoo.org/401501. Wundert mich, dass das nicht längst behoben wurde.

Wenn sysklogd dieses Verzeichnis braucht, sollte es dieses auch angelegen! Noch besser wäre es, wenn die Zeile für news in der sysklogd Konfigurationsdatei standardmäßig auskommentiert wäre. Ich habe die News Log-Dateien noch nie gebraucht. Und die Zeiten, in denen der Durchschnitts-User stolz einen News-Server installiert hat, dürften lange vorbei sein...Last edited by mike155 on Mon Nov 11, 2019 5:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. Noch etwas fällt mir gerade ein:
> 
> Mir wird, wenn ich auf Konsolen-Basis arbeite, immer wieder einmal der Hinweis gegeben,
> 
> daß /dev/xconsole nicht vorhanden ist. Und das sowohl auf meinem Notebook als auch auf meinem PC.

 

Das hängt vermutlich auch mit sysklogd zusammen. Man kann ein System so einrichten, dass

/dev/xconsole eine Named Pipe ist

der Syslog Daemon in diese Named Pipe schreibt

ein anderes Programm (beispielsweise x11-apps/xconsole) aus der Named Pipe liest und etwas mit den Nachrichten macht - sie beispielsweise in ein X11 Konsolen-Fenster schreibt.Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat man das vor 25 Jahren so auf Sun Workstations gemacht.

Bei diesem Setup gibt es natürlich Fehler, wenn sysklogd in die Named Pipe schreiben will und diese gar nicht existiert - oder wenn sysklogd in die Named Pipe schreibt, aber niemand die Nachrichten liest. So weit ich weiß, ist der Puffer der Named Pipe max. 64 kB groß.

Laut Handbuch ist der Vorteil von sysklogd aber gerade, dass sysklogd "out of the Box" funktioniert, also ohne zusätzlichen Konfigurationsaufwand. Also sollte dieses Feature entweder standardmäßig funktionieren, oder es sollte deaktiviert sein. Meines Erachtens kein Fehler im Handbuch, sondern ein Bug in sysklogd oder udev.

----------

## mike155

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Aber auch nur wenn das useflag multislot nicht gesetzt ist. Bei mir beginnen die grub2 tools mit grub2.
> 
> Es ist kein default aktives flag aber man sollte darauf hinweisen

 

Ich habe darüber nachgedacht, aber letztendlich doch keinen Hinweis aufgenommen. Das USE-Flag "multislot" ist sehr speziell und es ist standardmäßig deaktiviert. 

Das Handbuch ist für Einsteiger gedacht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Anfänger, dieses USE-Flag "aus Versehen" aktiviert. Natürlich wäre es schön, wenn man alle Eventualitäten und Hinweise alle möglichen Gefahren ins Handbuch aufnehmen könnte. Aber das Handbuch wäre dann sehr, sehr dick. Der Einsteiger wäre völlig überfordert - und würde vermutlich sofort wegrennen.

Der richtige Platz für einen solchen Hinweis wäre die Seite: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2.

----------

## ManfredB

Dann könnte ich ja eigentlich auch auf ksylogd verzichten.....

Aber ich denke, daß das nur kleine Nebenerscheinungen sind, die nicht so wichtig sind.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe noch einen Nachtrag zu liefern, auch wenn der nicht im englischen WIKI vorkommen sollte.

Dazu eine Frage an alle Gentoo-User::

Wie erstellt ihr die /etc/fstab bei einer NeuInstallation?

Ich habe immer das Programm von ArchLinux genutzt: genfstab.

Doch was ich heute zum erstenmal entdeckt habe:

eix fstab

```

sys-fs/genfstab

     Verfügbare Versionen:   24{xpak}

     Installierte Versionen: 24{xpak}(10:51:06 04.09.2021)

     Startseite:             https://github.com/scardracs/genfstab https://man.archlinux.org/man/genfstab.8

     Beschreibung:           Genfstab - generate output suitable for addition to an fstab file

```

Ich war ehrlich sehr überrascht, daß das Programm von ArchLinux nun auch bei gentoo existiert.

sys-fs/genfstab

Bevor ich in eine chroot-Umgebung wechsle, habe ich alles, was ich nutze, gemountet. Beispiel:

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/gsy

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/gsyd

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/Downloads

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/Daten

mount -L p_unstable-k-a4 /mnt/gentoo

mount -L p_ustabk_var_a20 /mnt/gentoo/gsy (Inhalt: binpkgs und /var/db/repos/gentoo)

mount -L p_dist_var_a7 /mnt/gentoo/gsyd (Inhalt: distfiles)

mount -L p_daten /mnt/gentoo/Daten

mount -L p_downloads /mnt/gentoo/downloads

genfstab -Lp /mnt/gentoo > /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab

```

# /dev/sda4 UUID=aa5fde4b-d1e1-4307-a8ab-5f5e4451699f

LABEL=p_unstable_k_a4   /            ext4         rw,relatime   0 1

# /dev/sda20 UUID=8b1c42f5-f189-4a9c-a76e-4a4fb0dc46c7

LABEL=p_ustabk_var_a20   /gsy         ext4         rw,relatime   0 2

# /dev/sda7 UUID=4522c8b1-8679-41b2-8322-7296b9c6be59

LABEL=p_dist_var_a7    /gsyd        ext4         rw,relatime   0 2

# /dev/sdc2 UUID=b7b4028f-9dc0-48c6-81eb-b9fab988c5ae

LABEL=p_downloads      /Downloads   ext4         rw,relatime   0 2

# /dev/sdc1 UUID=2540a8e7-d774-48dd-b362-5e78b5747113

LABEL=p_daten          /Daten       ext4         rw,relatime   0 2

# /dev/sdc3 UUID=100aa9d3-b45f-4077-ba56-5a948182e430

LABEL=p_swap           none         swap         defaults     0 0

```

Auf diese Weise habe ich eine komplett korrekte /etc/fstab erstellt.

Nun wandle ich das System um in chroot-Umgebung.

Warum ich das hier schreibe?

Weil von dieser Art (die ich aus dem ArchLinux-WIKI kennte) in dem WIKI von gentoo kein Wort steht,

statt dessen soll eine /etc/fstab mit nano erstellt werden. So kommen leider immer wieder Fehler vor,

denn es steht da nichts von der Art des Inhalts einer fstab,

Das wäre aber sehr zu empfehlen, wenn es dieses Programm genfstab gibt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## franzf

Bei mir hat genfstab versagt.

Ich hatte auf meinem Laptop die gesamte Gentoo-Installation auf der root-Partition (bis auf /boot und /tmp).

Hab auf freien Festplattenplatz dann arch installiert und wollte das HOME auf der Gentoo root-Partition auch in arch nutzen.

Also gentoo-root nach /mnt mounten, und das home dort mit "-o bind" auf das arch-home.

Denkste...

https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/66166?dev=19965

Kannst das ja mal versuchen. Scheitert es auch?

----------

## ManfredB

Ehrlich gesagt:

so etwas habe ich noch nie gelesen.

Ich habe auf meinem PC separate Partitionen für das /home und /.

Auf diese Weise kann ich nach einer Neuinstallation das /home-Verzeichnis problemlos einbinden,

indem ich es mounte nach /mnt/gentoo/home.

Nach genfstab ist das /home-Verzeichnis korrekt eingebunden und ich kann es nutzen.

Deine Lösung ist nach meinem Eindruck etwas komplizierter.

Offensichtlich hast du das Problem gelöst, wenn ich die Bug-Seite richtig verstanden habe.

Viel Spaß also mit der Neuinstallation.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## franzf

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Ich habe auf meinem PC separate Partitionen für das /home und /.
> 
> Auf diese Weise kann ich nach einer Neuinstallation das /home-Verzeichnis problemlos einbinden,
> 
> indem ich es mounte nach /mnt/gentoo/home.
> ...

 

Ich mach das normalerweise auch so. Aber ich hab halt nicht gedacht, dass ich je was anderes nutze als Gentoo, und in der Vergangenheit hatte ich immer viel zu große /root und /var.

Die "Lösung" war einfach ein workaround um /home aus dem gentoo-root nutzen zu können.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Offensichtlich hast du das Problem gelöst, wenn ich die Bug-Seite richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> 

 

Ja, indem ich die fstab manuell bearbeitet habe.

Der bug ist aber immer noch offen, deshalb wäre es interessant ob gentoos genfstab das Problem hat...

(arch hab ich keins mehr, bin jetzt bei opensuse)

----------

